# I have a question...



## BJClark (Sep 15, 2006)

In Genesis Chapter 3:15, 

15 And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; they shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise their heel.' 

Okay, it says God will put enmity between "thy" seed and her seed; "they" shall bruise they head.

Now am I understanding this correctly, "'thy" seed, is refering to God's seed in this passage correct? and 'they" is also refering to God's seed and Womans seed, correct? 

If I am reading this correct then ladyflynt, Lady Flynts post could use this passage to show them in the OT where this belief would point to a virgin birth between God's seed and woman's seed.



> Of course there is also argument against virgin birth...that being impregnated by Gd is another spin from other pagan stories of virgins being impregnated by gods...and of course argument ver the terms virgin/young woman.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 15, 2006)

BJC,
What translation is that? I have several, and none of them read plural in the final clause. Here is a smattering...

KJV: "it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel."
ASV: "he shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel."
RSV: "he shall bruise your head, and you shall bruise his heel."
NIV: "he will crush your head, and you will strike his heel."

Oh, and my own: "he will bruise you--head, and you will bruise him--heel."

That is a fairly representative sampling. I'm not sure where the "they" is coming from...?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 16, 2006)

I envy you guys who know Greek.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> I envy you guys who know Greek.




Ditto to Bruce. And that's Hebrew Susita unless you're talking about the septuagent. I'm with you on the envy part though.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 16, 2006)

Contra_Mundum,

It's a Hebrew to English Translation 

Site

It would appear plural would/could follow the correct interpretation, especially if we are to look back to the other passages where God is refered to in plural, here for instance: "Let us make man in OUR image, after OUR likeness;"

And then when we look forward into the New Covenant, do we not have God the Father, God the Son and God the Holy Spirit, at Christ's baptism??

And is not Christ sitting at the right hand of God the Father, while the Holy Spirit is working here on Earth in the hearts of men? 





> BJC,
> What translation is that? I have several, and none of them read plural in the final clause. Here is a smattering...
> 
> KJV: "it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel."
> ...





[Edited on 9-16-2006 by BJClark]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BJClark_
> Contra_Mundum,
> 
> It's a Hebrew to English Translation
> ...




Thats the way I take it also...........


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Ditto to Bruce. And that's Hebrew Susita unless you're talking about the septuagent. I'm with you on the envy part though.



Okay I'm envious of those who can translate the Bible from its original language 

[Edited on 9-16-2006 by ~~Susita~~]


----------

